# Pomeranian dog breeders



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know of anyone who lives in the UAE who owns/breeds pomeranians? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ickle_Em said:


> Hi, does anyone know of anyone who lives in the UAE who owns/breeds pomeranians? Thanks in advance


All you will find here is a dog born on a battery farm, no lineage, a host of health problems and an ugly trade. If you want any pedigree you're better off importing a KC registered dog from an experienced breeder back home.


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> All you will find here is a dog born on a battery farm, no lineage, a host of health problems and an ugly trade. If you want any pedigree you're better off importing a KC registered dog from an experienced breeder back home.


Thanks, that's what I thought, but to import I'd have to wait until a dog is four months (have to wait a month after its rabies jab at three weeks). Which sort of defeats the whole getting a puppy thing 

I've seen purebred pomeranians here (only ever one at a time though, never a dog and b!tch together) so thought I'd at least ask if anyone knows anyone who breeds them. Long shot though.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are NO reputable breeders in the UAE. All the dogs you see will have been imported from elsewhere.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Plenty of rescue dogs that need adoption... do the right thing


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

personally i always feel sorry for anyone who posts asking about a specific breed of dog, because i know there is then going to be a whole raft of posts about taking a rescue dog which then leads to Ops being castigated for daring to want a partiular breed. The op is only asking if there are any breeders here for that particular breed. Not asking which pet shops dabble in puppy trafficking. 

I have had retrievers for thast 22 years, sadly my dog passed away over Christmas and am missing her, would i get another dog yes, would i choose a retriever again 100% yes, would i go for a rescue dog? only if it was a retriever. Its a choice in life if you have been bought up with a particular breed or have a love of a particular breed then its human nature to want to have that breed as you know their traits, temperament and health issues.

Mr Rossi's advise is spot on if you want a a particular breed, although you have to wait 4 months it is the best option to get a dog that is healthy, rasied by a true breeder and will live a long and healthy life. An 8 weeks older pup in the wider scheme of things is not going to make much difference to you or the pup, except maybe a positive side of being potty trained and away from the chewing phase.

im not against adopting from K9 or such and in fact everytime we have a clear out of books or such K9 is the place i donate to. I get the benefit to owner and dog of adopting and as a pet lover i support the organisation such as K9 and feline friends, our cat is a rescue cat.

Good luck op, dont be tempted by the pet shops here they do have a wide choice of breeds at very high cost, but without being able too check out bloodlines and parent wouldnt touch them with a barge pole. Getting a pup from a reputable overseas breeder and shipped out here may be cheaper than one bought here and you know its been raised in good conditions by people that care about their pets and not in some Eastern European puppy farm. it cost me around 800GBP to get my retriever shipped out here 4 years ago based on volumetric weight calculation and she was a fully grown retriever, a puppy will cost far less than that.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Ha ha... calm your cockles I wasn't castigating anyone....

I just think there are enough rescue dogs out there that need homes and plenty of them are small if that's your preference. When you take on a hound it needs to be about its welfare first and foremost and when looking for puppies (esp here) its not always helpful. 

This is an open forum and we are all free to offer our opinions... That is all mine is, an opinion.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

ACertainRomance said:


> Ha ha... calm your cockles I wasn't castigating anyone....
> 
> I just think there are enough rescue dogs out there that need homes and plenty of them are small if that's your preference. When you take on a hound it needs to be about its welfare first and foremost and when looking for puppies (esp here) its not always helpful.
> 
> This is an open forum and we are all free to offer our opinions... That is all mine is, an opinion.


No worries wasnt castigating you per se, just everytime someone asks about a certain breed they're directed to the dog shelters, if they asked where can i get a lopping saluki/greyhound cross breed then shelters are the obvious place or if they want a family pet and dont have the desire for a certain breed then of course it has to be from a shelter. 

You are 100% correct that the welfare of the dog should be at the forefront for any pet owner. Sadly pets here especially from pet shops are bred and sold to satisfy someones vanity sadly to be cast way when they want a different 'model'


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

It's not a bad thing but I can understand why the same reply to the same posts would start to get on your wick.


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, I did fully expect for someone to suggest I foster/adopt, but my view is that if I'm going to make the commitment of getting a dog, it will be the breed I've loved for years. I do really respect the work of the shelters but as selfish as it may sound, I know what I want 

Looks like importing is the best option but I just thought I'd ask on the off chance.


----------

